# Who rates me under a 5 star?



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I work 10 hours a day 5 days a week and pick up about 25 rides per shift. I'm currently at 4.90 with 4 months experience here in Boston. I wish we could rate a 1 on riders but I feel once I give a difficult rider a 1 star i automatically get a bad rating from them. Going forward if I don't get a pleasant thank you I'll give them a 1 star for sure. Does anyone rate riders based on there attitude towards you?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

If the rider has a bad attitude towards me, has 15 different ways to get to their destination but keeps changing their mind constantly(had one of those the other day and I know she gave me a low rating) keeps me waiting or lies about where their going are some of the ways to get a low rating from me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rate them whatever you want, they are going to rate you what they rate you regardless.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Rate them whatever you want, they are going to rate you what they rate you regardless.


Ok but like 25% of my riders would get a 2 star or less. My driver rating is more important then theirs.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Ok but like 25% of my riders would get a 2 star or less. My driver rating is more important then theirs.


I doubt many riders check their rating before they rate you. I used to worry about retaliation , not Anymore. I haven't noticed a drop


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I doubt many riders check their rating before they rate you. I used to worry about retaliation , not Anymore. I haven't noticed a drop


I feel like we as drivers have to kiss ass. When we rate all 5 stars but get bad feed back in return it's like a slap in the face.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Ok but like 25% of my riders would get a 2 star or less. My driver rating is more important then theirs.


They can make a new account at any time... 5 star again. Pax rate does not matter.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I feel like we as drivers have to kiss ass. When we rate all 5 stars but get bad feed back in return it's like a slap in the face.


Yup that's the bottom line!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the rating system. Riders use it as a weapon to screw the drivers over. At some point there will be a lawsuit over this.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Unless a rider is a complete looser or what I feel is dangerous to other drivers or there vehicles I rate all riders a 5. The only thing i see the rider rating system can be useful is to alert uber if there is a rider they need to ban or look into banning.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

You can rerate PAX after the fact. Granted it can be somewhat arbitrary because we never know 100% who rated us what, but reasonable suspicion is usually enough for me to go in and rerate PAX from time to time.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

kevink said:


> You can rerate PAX after the fact. Granted it can be somewhat arbitrary because we never know 100% who rated us what, but reasonable suspicion is usually enough for me to go in and rerate PAX from time to time.


 I have done that a couple of times already. Usually the bad apples stick out a little more.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

A T said:


> I'm not a fan of the rating system. Riders use it as a weapon to screw the drivers over. At some point there will be a lawsuit over this.


Agreed. Since UBER uses these rating to kick drivers off the platform, they should be transparent. You should see what each passenger rates you. The argument that a driver would retaliate against a PAX for a poor rating, misses the point entirely. I do not want to be paired with a PAX that gives me a one star ever. At minimum, a one star rating should result in future non-pairing, but UBER does not care about this, not one bit.

Yes, a good lawyer could force UBER to disclose this information, however, we have seen what lawyers have done for UBER drivers to date and I am not all impressed. Soon as a judicious amount of bribe money is applied, suddenly the case has no merit....


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Agreed. Since UBER uses these rating to kick drivers off the platform, they should be transparent. You should see what each passenger rates you. The argument that a driver would retaliate against a PAX for a poor rating, misses the point entirely. I do not want to be paired with a PAX that gives me a one star ever. At minimum, a one star rating should result in future non-pairing, but UBER does not care about this, not one bit.
> 
> Yes, a good lawyer could force UBER to disclose this information, however, we have seen what lawyers have done for UBER drivers to date and I am not all impressed. Soon as a judicious amount of bribe money is applied, suddenly the case has no merit....


So here is the 10,000 question if you get kicked off Uber couldn't you go under a slightly different name and start over. If your name was Thomas could you use Tom?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

A T said:


> So here is the 10,000 question if you get kicked off Uber couldn't you go under a slightly different name and start over. If your name was Thomas could you use Tom?


Of course if you want to. In fact, anyone that vaguely resembles you can drive your car for UBER.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Of course if you want to. In fact, anyone that vaguely resembles you can drive your car for UBER.


That'd good to know. Seems like the ratings can only go one way. Uber obviously isn't going to fix the problem so I guess improvising is in order.


----------



## kent kent (Jul 29, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I work 10 hours a day 5 days a week and pick up about 25 rides per shift. I'm currently at 4.90 with 4 months experience here in Boston. I wish we could rate a 1 on riders but I feel once I give a difficult rider a 1 star i automatically get a bad rating from them. Going forward if I don't get a pleasant thank you I'll give them a 1 star for sure. Does anyone rate riders based on there attitude towards you?


Yes, I am


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I work 10 hours a day 5 days a week and pick up about 25 rides per shift. I'm currently at 4.90 with 4 months experience here in Boston. I wish we could rate a 1 on riders but I feel once I give a difficult rider a 1 star i automatically get a bad rating from them. Going forward if I don't get a pleasant thank you I'll give them a 1 star for sure. Does anyone rate riders based on there attitude towards you?


Pax that demand water/gum/mints limo service in an uberx are the ones who usually rate below 5.


----------



## kent kent (Jul 29, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Pax that demand water/gum/mints limo service in an uberx are the ones who usually rate below 5.


You guys must know, Uber is the cheapest in the world , you pay so little but expect premium service. Uber is pick and drop thats all.you want more rake limo. Uber is similar with budget airlines


----------

